# Baseball4Christ 2nd annual fishing tournament - wedowee



## untamedcowboy8 (Jan 24, 2019)

*Baseball4Christ is putting on its 2nd annual fishing tournament at Lake Wedowee on April 13th, 2019. we had a good turnout last year with 51 boats. You can find all the info on the flyer. Register at the ramp or for early registration go to **www.baseball4christ.com**.
If you are interested in that contact info is on the flyer. *

*The ministry began in 2010 in the Yu Catan Peninsula of Mexico with a team of high school student athletes representing Coweta County high schools. As part of the ministry, the team plays local baseball teams, conducts instructional baseball clinics for children, works with local churches, private and public schools and the government of Mexico. The team shares the gospel and their personal testimonies in local churches, mission centers, schools, prisons and underprivileged/poverty stricken areas*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)

untamedcowboy8 said:


> *Baseball4Christ is putting on its 2nd annual fishing tournament at Lake Wedowee on April 13th, 2019. we had a good turnout last year with 51 boats. You can find all the info on the flyer. Register at the ramp or for early registration go to **www.baseball4christ.com**.
> If you are interested in that contact info is on the flyer. *
> 
> *The ministry began in 2010 in the Yu Catan Peninsula of Mexico with a team of high school student athletes representing Coweta County high schools. As part of the ministry, the team plays local baseball teams, conducts instructional baseball clinics for children, works with local churches, private and public schools and the government of Mexico. The team shares the gospel and their personal testimonies in local churches, mission centers, schools, prisons and underprivileged/poverty stricken areas*




I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Feb 6, 2019)

UPDATE: our tournament is now also a sanctioned by Skeeter Real Money.


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Apr 5, 2019)

i week away. looking forward to seeing everyone there. you can preregister on the website www.baseball4christ.com


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 7, 2019)

This is awesome.   I know a couple of the athletes in the program.   Great kids.   My son will be at northgate next yr.   would like to get him involved


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Apr 10, 2019)

your son can fill out the player application on www.baseball4christ.com. thank you for supporting baseball4christ


----------



## untamedcowboy8 (Apr 10, 2019)

online registration will end friday night at 8PM EST


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 10, 2019)

Our company sponsored a hole at yalls golf tournament


----------

